

Privacy for Piracy. Exclusive Interview with Suren Ter from YouHaveDownloaded - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/03/privacy-for-piracy-exclusive-interview-with-suren-ter-from-youhavedownloaded-com/

======
cobychapple
From the interview: "When visitors search for something on the website,
there’s a small pop-up that jumps out and offers you to “like us while you’re
waiting”. That’s an artificial delay. We can return results in milliseconds.
The pop-up and delay was my idea just to collect more likes."

This is something I'd never considered before—I'm surprised more sites don't
take this tactic for other (genuine) searching/loading delays.

~~~
rasengan
Same here -- it's brilliant, and not just for this but there are plenty of
other possibilities extending this idea.

